# Stats and Info



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning Guys

I am trying to find out if you could give me the stats on "unique" visits to some of the ******** pages. (my 2/3 event posts to be exact)

Is this something that would be possible? I would rather not say publicly what for, but would be happy to explain in a PM! (its nothing bad or anything)

These are the posts i am interested in:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138682

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137825&hilit=+enttente

Thanks in advanced!

Ben


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jae would this be possible?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im not sure. Ill look into Google analytics and see.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Jae! I really really apprecaite it!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Massive thank you to Jae....

He knows why!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right, all reports have been pdf'd and emailed to you.

Let me know what it is you're looking for.

Cheers

Jae

ps, to anyone else thinking about Privacy, the information that is shown is number of page views over time, no personal or identifiable elements are included in these reports.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops Jae

I missed a page!!! One of the most important ones!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138985

Could you forward me a PDF for this to!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im puzzled :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im scared


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

And i am Ben..

Its a pleasure to meet you both!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

weirdo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

